# very small clamps.



## Phil Pascoe (25 Mar 2017)

I ran over one of these in my chair and wondered why I hadn't thought of it before - the coat hangers usually supplied with new women's clothes that have the two sliding clips. Just wreck the hanger and you have two small clamps - they only open to about 1/2" but are ideal for holding patterns, paper, bits of veneer or anything small.


----------



## NazNomad (25 Mar 2017)

I have a load of ready made ones here ...







Not sure what they're really for, but they work great as tiny clamps.


----------



## rafezetter (30 Mar 2017)

I recently took the clips from one of those laundry hanger things for your smalls (the frame had broken), bought from a pound store, there must have been about 20 clips.


----------



## Peter Sefton (30 Mar 2017)

Or bull dog clips do the job.


----------



## Hornbeam (11 Apr 2017)

Not very small clamps but I have found bike inner tubes make excellent clamp. A few wraps around pieces to be clamped together. More wraps gives more pressure and no damage to teh wood being clamped


----------



## woodbloke65 (20 Apr 2017)

Hornbeam":3mxm6ov6 said:


> Not very small clamps but I have found bike inner tubes make excellent clamp. A few wraps around pieces to be clamped together. More wraps gives more pressure and no damage to teh wood being clamped


Cycle inner tubes are fantastic things....see at the bottom of this Axminster blog post.

http://knowledge.axminster.co.uk/simple ... -workshop/ - Rob


----------



## bugbear (20 Apr 2017)

Hornbeam":1uojcinl said:


> Not very small clamps but I have found bike inner tubes make excellent clamp. A few wraps around pieces to be clamped together. More wraps gives more pressure and no damage to teh wood being clamped



If you spiral cut a lorry inner tube, say 1 1/2" wide, you get an enormously long rubber strip, that can be used like this.

Very helpful (sometimes).

BugBear


----------



## SammyQ (27 Apr 2017)

> If you spiral cut a lorry inner tube



Gawd Paul, your leisure activities never fail to amaze me... :-" 

Sam


----------

